# Gehäuselüfter Schrauben zu groß



## HairBears (23. Dezember 2014)

*Gehäuselüfter Schrauben zu groß*

Hi,

ich versuche grade zum ersten Mal selbst einen Gehäuselüfter einzubauen. Ich habe jetzt 2x Enermax T.B.Apollish 120mm, dort sind 4 Schrauben mitgeliefert. Allerdings bekomme ich die Schrauben nicht in die Löcher vom Lüfter, ich kann sie nur ganz leicht reindrehen und dann klemmen die komplett (ist ja auch kein Gewinde drin). Im Gehäuse passen die Schrauben zwar oben durch, aber vorne sind die Löcher für die Lüfter extrem klein, so dass die Schrauben da nicht einmal Ansatzweise reinpassen könnten. Gehäuse ist ein Thermaltake Commander MS-I. Mache ich irgendetwas falsch?


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Schrauben zu groß*

Die Gehäuselüfterschrauben sind normalerweise selbstschneidende Schrauben, sprich es ist gewollt dass sie "zu groß" sind und in den Löchern kein Gewinde ist - die Schrauben schneiden sich ihr Gewinde selbst da rein wenn man sie mit der passenden Kraft anzieht (ordentlichen Schraubendreher benutzen!). 

Trotzdem, wenn absolut rohe Gewalt nötig wird stimmt was nicht, also nicht übertreiben mit dem anziehen.


----------



## True Monkey (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Schrauben zu groß*

Passenden Schraubendreher nehmen ....und reindrehen 

Die Schrauben schneiden beim reindrehen die Gewinde.
Das ist so gewollt 

Edit: Hmm ...ich werde alt und langsam


----------



## HairBears (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Schrauben zu groß*

Ich versuche grade mit realtiv viel Gewalt die reinzudrehen, aber schaff es trotdzem nicht weiter zu drehen :/


----------



## True Monkey (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Schrauben zu groß*

Reindrehen und dann wieder ein Stück herausdrehen und wieder reindrehen wenn es schwer geht.

Wichtig dabei ist der passende Schraubendreher ( Ist die halbe Miete )


----------



## HairBears (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Schrauben zu groß*

Ok, vielen Dank. Mein Fehler war es, dass ich versucht habe, die Schrauben "von innen" reinzudrehen, also Schraube zwischen die beiden Löcher und dann mit einem dünnen Schraubendreher durchs andere Loch stecken und so reinzudrehen. Habe es so versucht, weil ich für den Lüfter vorne am Pc dachte, ich müsste den so herum reinschrauben. Mit einem größeren Schraubendreher und von außen klappt es aber jetzt einigermaßen.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Schrauben zu groß*

Enermax TB.Silence / Airpolish setzt leider auf Hartplastik, aber richtig hartes Zeugs, die Schrauben da reinzujagen erfordert einiges an Gewalt. Deren eigene, silberne Schrauben gehen bei mir noch halbwegs rein, die vom Gehäuse hab ich nicht mal aussen in den festgeklemmten Lüfter reinjagen können 

Das ist der Preis den man für einen guten, leisen und günstigen Lüfter bekommen, hab hier 120er und 140er von denen rumfliegen. Der 200er, Vegas, war aber leichter zu installieren da er weiches, undurchsichtiges Plastikgehäuse hat.
Meine Phanteks und Noctua Lüfter könnte dagegen auch ein Kind befestigen


----------



## Skyfabs (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Schrauben zu groß*

Die schrauben schneiden sich ihr Gewinde selber in die Löcher im Lüfter Rahmen  also keine sorgen, alles richtig gemacht


----------

